# Best city for IT professionals



## marcojr (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't grab my answer on my own.

2 simple questions.

1) Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt ? Wich one had more opportunities in the IT market ?

2) I am senior project manager, skilled in digital projects and Ecommerce.However I don't speak German yet.How difficulty this means to me in practice ? I am considering to learn as more fast as I can, maybe starting on my country for 4 months but I am sure this will not be enuf to face interviews in german language.

Any IT pro around to answer me ? I really appreciate explainations frm IT pros only, not because I am rude, but the global reality of our market used to be different.

ty in advance !


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm in something close enough to what you're doing, and have spent time working in Berlin. However I don't consider myself much of an expert on the state of the IT market.

Berlin might have the least work, but also the lowest cost of living. Bit of a balance, in terms of what you're after. Each of those cities has a very different character.

Hit the job boards and see what you find. You'll need an English-speaking job anyway (four months won't do it) so you might as well search in English. Depends also on what kind of work you want - agency projects, software, big honking companies with their own e-comm.

There's also plenty of opportunities outside of those three cities, it may be unwise to limit yourself.

Also, there are recruiters in the UK who place people in Germany (especially in jobs for non-speakers) so you might want to give one of them a ring.


----------



## marcojr (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, yeah ! my 1st attempt was to type "project manager" in LinkedIn and grab results for DE.

I was in nuts with the results...First because there is a plenty of results.And second because for each row, a different city.It's hard to feel with city is better to me 

Sounds like Germany is a country where any smalltown had potential.This is amazing in fact and I love this detail ! But at the same time sounds to me like a shot in the dark.

Not sure if this apply to the German culture, but usually countries always have a pole of IT world.USa for example is California.UK is London.Ireland is Dublin.

But DE...Sounds Everywhere to me ! LOL


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Frankfurt is probably by far the city that has the most IT jobs and not speaking German doesn't really matter if you have the right skills and experience. A lot of international companies use 'English' as their business language. 
It's also true about the economy being split around all the different cities eg. Frankfurt-business, Berlin-Govt, Hamburg-port, Dusseldorf-fashion, etc


----------



## marcojr (Mar 16, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Frankfurt is probably by far the city that has the most IT jobs and not speaking German doesn't really matter if you have the right skills and experience. A lot of international companies use 'English' as their business language.
> It's also true about the economy being split around all the different cities eg. Frankfurt-business, Berlin-Govt, Hamburg-port, Dusseldorf-fashion, etc


TY, James ! I really appreciate your input


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Germany is fairly multi-polar, there are centers, not one center. 

As you suggest, there are probably plenty of jobs to choose from. I would start to do a short list based on the type of work you want to do, and then think about location. Small city or big city? North or south? West or east? With or without the language, there's a huge difference between living in, say, Berlin and, as a random example, Ulm.


----------



## marcojr (Mar 16, 2013)

Nononymous said:


> I think Germany is fairly multi-polar, there are centers, not one center.
> 
> As you suggest, there are probably plenty of jobs to choose from. I would start to do a short list based on the type of work you want to do, and then think about location. Small city or big city? North or south? West or east? With or without the language, there's a huge difference between living in, say, Berlin and, as a random example, Ulm.


Well...I Don't speak German, but I'd like indeed ! Usually I like to live in smalltowns closer then big cities.A radius of 50 km is nice.The others details I don't have a preference.Maybe in the beguinning a city where I can find a job using english language and when I learn German, move out.

However I believe the best deal to live abroad is to get engaged in a different culture.So, a city less cosmopolitan sounds good to me 

But jobs comes first because my family always come first and the best to me is the best to my family.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

The IT centres of Germany are Hamburg, Karlsruhe and Munich. Sure, there is some industry everywhere, but these 3 have by far the most.

I'm working in IT, spent a couple of years in Karlsruhe.

Also, you'll have quite a chance of getting by with English for a while. Speaking English is generally expected from anyone working in IT, so it'll be possible to have interviews in English as well, and if they see that you're learning German, that'll be a huge bonus.


----------



## marcojr (Mar 16, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> The IT centres of Germany are Hamburg, Karlsruhe and Munich. Sure, there is some industry everywhere, but these 3 have by far the most.
> 
> I'm working in IT, spent a couple of years in Karlsruhe.
> 
> Also, you'll have quite a chance of getting by with English for a while. Speaking English is generally expected from anyone working in IT, so it'll be possible to have interviews in English as well, and if they see that you're learning German, that'll be a huge bonus.


Awesome !! TYVM !!!


----------

